# Birds are my friends



## stealthmode

I live in Lincolnshire in a place surrounded by farms and massive fields.
Moved out of the city of London to here after a serious road bike accident.
I suffered brain problems and body damage and discovered when I moved here the wildlife around my property is so beautiful I have actually used there way of life to help me get back to some sort of normality.
I have watched a lot in the few years I have come here and am very lucky as the next nearest neighbour to me can not even here me if I screamed my head off.
My garden has become a sort of bird sanctuary with some breeding birds and an immense amount of birds of prey.
I have cared so far for one badly damaged male blackbird who has been with me since I moved here.
I saw him just before sun-up almost on his side and when I went to him he obviously wanted to run for cover as a human to him is a very scary animal.


I took him indoors and after 24 hours he had enough fight to want to get away from me so I had to sit back and watch mother nature do her thing with-out me interfering too much.
He had a broken left wing, no tail left, broken left leg and a lot of damaged feathers.
So he could not fly and even moving for him was as I could see very painful.
I made a makeshift bed of leaves and dry grass in a very large hedge I have and placed him in it after about 24 hours of having him in my house.


For the next few days I fed and watered him, yes I even got him live worms as well as a lot of mealworms and little bird treats that are made with fat and insects etc.
Almost a month has passed and he is now flying again, not like other birds but he is a fighter and seems to be determined to get on with it.
He can only fly short distances but has got a lot better recently and because he had lost his tail he can only fly in almost straight lines.
this is just one bird out of hundreds that have taken to living beside me.


Trees are rare in Lincolnshire owing to the intense farming that goes on because the soil here is clay based and so dam good for growing it was cleared over many years, maybe even over hundreds of years of any trees by farmers to allow more light and land for growing.


My house came with an old Victorian orchard which was left to go back to the land but I have saved some of the trees closest to the house and have left myself some fruit trees.
Apples, 3 different kinds of eating and cooking. Green Gauge Plums, 3 trees and a few Victoria plum trees and Sloe plums.
So Autumn time is here again and the smell of apples and fruit has stirred up the birds and wildlife around me.


I will post some images of my bird wildlife around me.
I have a beautiful female Sparrow-Hawk that has taken to allowing me to move around and her not flying away.
I have a family of owls, barn owls who nested about 300 meters away from my kitchen window and the last 2 years I have been allowed to watch the family grow up from little balls of joy to full blown and almost ready to defend themselves adults.
The female had three eggs and now three babies who are far from babies now.
I always get the male in my garden or sitting watching me through my living room window. He has allowed me to watch him hunt and even allowed me to photograph him but he is still a bit scared of the camera lens.
I will start with the fist of many images I have.
Here is what I class as my family of owls, well the father as the mother and babies seem to hide from my camera every time.


----------



## stealthmode

*More birds from my garden*

Here are just images of the variety of birds I have attracted to my garden since moving here.
Some of my images will look like a sheet of glass has been put in front of them.
You will be right as in I have taken a lot of my bird shots through my windows.
I can correct this in Photoshop but after 1000,s of images it got to the point i'll only correct the ones I want to print.


----------



## autostratus

What a lovely interesting post.
Loved it. Please post again.
Thank you. 

We too love birds and for many years visited Mallorca in the spring and autumn to watch the birds passing through the island on their migration route.
Wonderful island if you are a bird watcher.


----------



## stealthmode

*My family of Robins*



autostratus said:


> What a lovely interesting post.
> Loved it. Please post again.
> Thank you.
> 
> We too love birds and for many years visited Mallorca in the spring and autumn to watch the birds passing through the island on their migration route.
> Wonderful island if you are a bird watcher.


I have loved wildlife all my life and have more respect for it than the human race at times.
I am not a bird twitterer or any eco-warrior basher but I love and respect the plant we live on and will help any animal or bird etc in need or just enjoy there company.
I can actually feed most of the wildlife around me by hand and this has taken a lot of time and trying on my behalf.

I have a female Robin that taps on my conservatory window twice daily and has done this since she had babies this year looking for wealworms from me.
True to mother nature though, without me doing anything the female Robin will NOT allow her two babies ever to come to me for hand feeding which I am amazed at.
She will force her two babies to hunt and forage and only give them food from me to supplement there feeding of themselves.


----------



## nicholsong

Stealthmode

Thank you for those posts - interesting and delightful.

We have a big garden of fruit trees and grass - more an orchard.

We only seem to attract the following

Collared-doves
Sparrows
Magpies
Wood Pigeons

and occasionally

Jays
Robins

Surprisingly no tits.

We do not feed any because we think there is enough in the garden for all of them.

But we are on the edge of a town, so maybe not remote enough for other species.

If you are converting a van i suggest you join on here as there are a few members who have done it but not as many as on the self-build forum.

Geoff


----------



## coppo

Great post.


We live high up on the moors, so beautiful, especially in the spring and summer.


Very bleak and barren in winter although still beauty.


Its amazing how different landscapes can inspire.


Great photos Stealthmode.


Paul.


----------



## Blizzard

Love your posts and pics stealthmode and just a little bit envious (in a nice way) of the empty space around you.

I have been fortunate for the past 12 years to live alongside a wood and have enjoyed all of the wildlife that has brought in to my garden. When I first moved in, I was astounded at the number of birds that I didn't recognise and bought a few bird identifier books, which I enjoyed marking up once I'd identified another bird.

Unfortunately, my new place is more urban and as much as I'll be encouraging birds into the gardens, I have no doubt that I won't see the variety of bird life that I do at the moment.

Enjoy !


----------



## cabby

Most enjoyable description of wildlife in ones garden I have read for ages. Photos are a delight, Can I ask that for an idiot like me, a real townie (except for a few early years on a farm) Can you identify them please.

Oh yes, please keep posting.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## shingi

We'll done you. I am of the same mind. I adore my garden birds. I live surrounded by fields but still quite near to civilisation in rural Hertfordshire.
I see both Green and Great Spotted woodpeckers and their chicks every year, Nuthatches, virtually all of the Tit family (love the long tailed ones) Dunnocks, so many Goldfinches this year, Robins, Blackbirds, Thrushes. I see Red Kites and Buzzards wheeling around I overhead. I see Deer passing in the field opposite. Squillions of pheasant, and red legged partridges and we hear Tawny and Barn Owls at night. We have bird boxes everywhere. My one regret is that we hear the Cuckoo less and less each year but seem to be able to get our fill of that when we do our Spring trip to France. I can sit and watch the birds for ages. I even tried beak to mouth CPR on a baby woodpecker earlier this year which I found laying on the lawn after, I suspect, it had flown into my conservatory window despite all my bird stickers. I spend an absolute fortune on bird food but it is money well spent. We are just about to go away for three weeks and my dear neighbour will take over feeding duties. Nature is a wonderful thing and must be looked after . I'll stop now 0 
Linda


----------



## stealthmode

cabby said:


> Most enjoyable description of wildlife in ones garden I have read for ages. Photos are a delight, Can I ask that for an idiot like me, a real townie (except for a few early years on a farm) Can you identify them please.
> 
> Oh yes, please keep posting.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


 I deliberately left them without their names to allow people to find out what they are but since reading this I will post the names and sex of every one.

They say some birds can only be sexed by actually looking closely but I found ways to tell their sexes as I watched them grow up with good results.
The hardest part of this is knowing each year that will pass I will lose some of my birds as they move out and move on so I have learnt to live with this part and wait till next spring to see what new little balls of fluff come to me.
I have a set amount of nests for the size of land which mother nature takes care of.
By this I mean mother nature will only allow a certain amount to breed, survive and sustain a living off the land they choose to live on.
I am doing my best to NOT interfere with this process.


----------



## HermanHymer

What a pleasure to read your posts and see your pics. Keep educating me please!


----------



## stealthmode

*Gold Finches - Females*

This is a little Gold Finch and as you will see there are two different ones in these images, both females and you will notice one has a ring on it. This is only an RSPB ring to say this bird has at one time been netted and tagged so I would say the closest to me for ringing birds is an area known as the Wash which is owned by the RSPB.
I did think it had escaped from an aviary but one of my carers told me they are common to see in this area with rings on and also Chaffinches which again I have a female who has taken to living in my hedge which i'll post another time. 
These are the worst images for quality you will see from me and I only used them because I don't have much else to use just now.
I never had a chance to get to the tripod and these were on a 500mm lens which I hand held!!:serious:

I have breeding gold finches, Green Finches and the common Chaffinch here.


----------



## stealthmode

nicholsong said:


> Stealthmode
> 
> Thank you for those posts - interesting and delightful.
> 
> We have a big garden of fruit trees and grass - more an orchard.
> 
> We only seem to attract the following
> 
> Collared-doves
> Sparrows
> Magpies
> Wood Pigeons
> 
> and occasionally
> 
> Jays
> Robins
> 
> Surprisingly no tits.
> 
> We do not feed any because we think there is enough in the garden for all of them.
> 
> But we are on the edge of a town, so maybe not remote enough for other species.
> 
> If you are converting a van i suggest you join on here as there are a few members who have done it but not as many as on the self-build forum.
> 
> Geoff


 Try just putting out peanuts, shelled and unshelled, and NOT sprayed ones that humans use.
You may get a surprise to the different kinds of birds that suddenly turn up.
Never put down seed unless you want loads of pigeons.


----------



## stealthmode

*My family of Jays*

I have a total of 5 Jays.
3 babies last year and their mum and dad.

No babies this year but the babies from last year are now looking beautiful and healthy.
Not sure if they only breed every couple of years, I would have thought yearly but i'll look into this at a later date.

These birds are apparently a hard bird to photograph because the saying is you will only ever see the rear of a Jay.
Again something to find out if true or just an old wives tale.
As I have found them no problem but if they see me or my shadow they are off.


----------



## tugboat

Great posts and photos, Stealthmode. Refreshing to have something different on the forum. I'm sure your feathered friends are bringing you much pleasure during your recovery.


----------



## stealthmode

shingi said:


> We'll done you. I am of the same mind. I adore my garden birds. I live surrounded by fields but still quite near to civilisation in rural Hertfordshire.
> We are just about to go away for three weeks and my dear neighbour will take over feeding duties. Nature is a wonderful thing and must be looked after . I'll stop now 0
> Linda


I have ended up getting involved in a hobby that has turned into a way of my life just now.
I got my van on the road about 1 hour ago so am now officially on the road.:smile2:
I'll wait until morning but then camera and me are going visiting. (Anywhere)

I'll leave serious travelling till at least next near and use the van I have around the UK.
Everything we as humans have learnt to date has actually come from studying mother nature, no-where does it say we should destroy it for pure financial gain and no other reason.


----------



## stealthmode

*My Baby Robin and Mother.*

This one of two baby Robins that this mum had this year.
The other Robin is out of sight and better at finding food than this little critter.
Every time mum grabs a wealworm for herself the baby flies over screaming at mum to have the food in her mouth. this family of Robins are now two adults and two babies so I will see in the spring and nesting time what happens?
As in will the mum kick out the chicks from the area or will they all live as a community like some of my other birds.

It is so therapeutic and relaxing to see them in this way, from dawn till dusk I watch them, and I have noticed little quirks from the different types and species around here.
They have all decided a siesta is a good idea lately so every afternoon these days they disappear for a rest in the sun or a little snooze in the trees or hedging.
My baby blackbirds are the laziest and they just find a soft bit of grass tucked away in the corner with shelter from the wind and just fan themselves out and drift off to sleep. At ground level they do sort of nap and sprawl out more than sleep.


----------



## stealthmode

*My feathered friends helped me get over my accident*



tugboat said:


> Great posts and photos, Stealthmode. Refreshing to have something different on the forum. I'm sure your feathered friends are bringing you much pleasure during your recovery.


I have watched and used the way of life of my varied and wonderful bird friends since my accident and through watching and interacting with them it helped me with some things I cannot control.
I now know they only know the basics of survival and maybe a bit more.
The exact time of the day, day of a week or even year or century we are in does not matter one bit. I lost the ability to tell the time or even tell what day of the week it is.
I am happy knowing the dawn and dusk which I have started to understand again.
Ask me to meet you somewhere at a time and date and trust me you will be waiting till the cows come home
I had an intense year of brain stuff from a catastrophic brain injury team from Milton Keynes, *Rehab without walls* if my memory is right on their company. Still on-going but not so intense as it was in the beginning.

It was noticed my involvement with the wildlife as soon as I moved to the country-side after the accident my recovery rate went from 5-10 years down to 3-4 so this to me is a blessing I will never forget.
I am country born and bred in the Highlands of Scotland and only came out of the hills in my adult life really and I guess back to the countryside is what I know better.


----------



## HermanHymer

Stealthy, may you soon be healthy! I wish you continued improvement. It certainly helps to be looking outward, instead of inward as one is inclined to do when injured or ill.


----------



## bigtree

I have an idiot next to me that has been feeding everything from mice through to foxes since I moved to this house,now I only have Carrion Crows,Magpies,Jackdaws,Rooks,Feral pigeons and Wood pigeons plus the Sparrow Hawk that predates on them. We have lost our beautiful Song Thrushes due to this deluded fool that thinks the birds love her because they frequent her garden,nature is a balance that man so easily disrupts thinking they are doing good.


----------



## bigtree

Sorry if my above post is upsetting to you but as I said nature should have a balance and where I now live it doesn't. I too have suffered a life changing illness but still think it's not right what my neighbour is doing.


----------



## stealthmode

*We have no right to mess up mother nature*



bigtree said:


> I have an idiot next to me that has been feeding everything from mice through to foxes since I moved to this house,now I only have Carrion Crows,Magpies,Jackdaws,Rooks,Feral pigeons and Wood pigeons plus the Sparrow Hawk that predates on them. We have lost our beautiful Song Thrushes due to this deluded fool that thinks the birds love her because they frequent her garden,nature is a balance that man so easily disrupts thinking they are doing good.


Some people come through life wrapped in cotton wool and as such they are out of touch with reality and the way of the world as run by mother nature.

They see there interference as a must do to feed their minds ideas of a real world and adopt their beliefs on all around them to the extent as you have noticed that they have affected the actual wildlife chain of events.
I know this will be impossible to do but sometimes in life we have to be privy to horrible sights that go against the planet and all that lives on it and stand back and do nothing.
The simple fact of knowing it is wrong is what we learn through experience and education but also you will know God loves idiots, because he made plenty of them.:wink2:

Are you able to talk or associate with your neighbour?
Even if it takes diplomacy, try to get closer to them and see if you can show them a different way of enjoying mother nature without them ruining it.

I honestly do not know how you can deal with this and I hope somehow you can cause a change, even a small one.


----------



## stealthmode

*Pheasants*

These birds are majestic and dopey at the same time.
The males are very territorial and will fight each other until they are able to have a harem of females around them.
These birds (male) operate a caveman mentality.
Ugg, ugg, I'm tougher than you, I'm bigger than you etc.,

They are not friendly towards each other and only tolerate each other but if they get provoked or pushed by other males then they will fight to the death.

I have what was a freak in nature with one batch of pheasants a couple of seasons back when one baby had very light colourings and he ended up being rejected at an early age from the group.
He lives in my garden now and has made himself a little plot that has become his and he will fight any male that comes near him.
This year I saw him at last became a man and he ended up with a harem of females to get pregnant which for him is his sole job in life.
Pheasants are a weird bird and have weird ways of living.
Shear bullying and fighting to be the strongest and bravest male is the males sole reason for survival so they can service as many females as they can.

I love the mating season with them when they puff themselves up and look twice there usual size.

Once they have mated with as many females as they can, they become dejected and lonely as the female kicks them out and wants nothing to do with them and certainly does not want them near while the mother brings up the new chicks.
The reason I would say is the female is so plain in colour and much smaller so can run and hide no problem.
The males are brazen and noisy and would attract attention from birds of prey etc.

I have lost count of the amount of pheasants around my fields as the farmers breed them for shooting.
All farms around me also know NOT to come anywhere near my birds as these are not breed to be shot for sport.

But also know the pheasant was introduced exclusively to be shot at for game and sport.

You will see I have sort of taking a liking to one male pheasant and he looks for me and follows me at times and we even play hide and seek.

He got very vocal with me over the peanut feeders because he saw other birds getting them and he couldn't, and it was NOT for lack of trying and when a female jamp up and got some he lost his temper and pulled one of the feeders off the hook I used to hang it on.
Game over and he was so happy I believe he was actually showing me how proud he was to have done it.

The image of the male pheasant with the webbed feet sitting on the fence one morning is not my male but another who wandered into my males territory and subsequently was chased away.


----------



## bigtree

Impossible,they even lured one of our cats by feeding it,then when I asked where she was they told me they had gave her to the RSPCA.


----------



## stealthmode

bigtree said:


> Impossible,they even lured one of our cats by feeding it,then when I asked where she was they told me they had gave her to the RSPCA.


 I would now take matters into my own hands, you have to fight this.
Stuff the proper channels of the law, remember they are NOT here any more to protect the normal day citizen of the UK and have been PC'ed into a political parties mouthpiece.
You will not be jailed but I think a bit of an eye for an eye is needed.

I am fuming over the cat and would have turned at the thought of someone trying this on me.
The world as it gets larger with humans gets less sympathetic towards others and you have a right in my mind to claim back what has been taken from you either by fair play or foul.
Remember our own political elite politicians murder, kill and maim for pleasure and thinking they are superior to the sheep they control through fear. so no one can tell you it is wrong to take the law into your own hands.

I can be very diplomatic but if after I have tried and exhausted myself on this channel I then get even.


----------



## stealthmode

*Sparrow Hawk - Female*

This is what I like to call my Sparrow Hawk.
She is very shy and elusive but I have got used to her around here and she has claimed this territory for herself so no others Sparrow Hawks are allowed near this area around my house.
I have noticed birds are territorial and sparrow hawks are sole hunters and live alone. Yes you will see maybe two or three in a short space or strip of roadside but only if there is enough feeding to sustain them.

I also have other birds of prey and one family of Buzzards, three babies and mum and dad. These are fun and majestic.

I also noticed a thing with Crows that many people will not know and eventually i'll put it on here as it will be a pleasant surprise to what I have noticed.

Also I have had a little interbreeding amongst the chaffinches, yellow hammers and gold finches so it is weird to see a chaffinch with half the colourings and markings of a yellow hammer


----------



## stealthmode

*Family of Jackdaws*

I have had 6 jackdaws since I moved here and they have this year given me a little brood of chicks.
These birds are very communal and look after each other, even if they fight over food. I have three pigeons that go everywhere with them and it is a sort of friendship that surprised me.

I had to stop feeding them in the spring/summer as it got too much as suddenly 6 turned into about 14 and now summer has passed and the babies have grown up they have obviously been chased away from the area as I'm back to my family of 6 and no babies amongst them.


----------



## stealthmode

bigtree said:


> I have an idiot next to me that has been feeding everything from mice through to foxes since I moved to this house,now I only have Carrion Crows,Magpies,Jackdaws,Rooks,Feral pigeons and Wood pigeons plus the Sparrow Hawk that predates on them. We have lost our beautiful Song Thrushes due to this deluded fool that thinks the birds love her because they frequent her garden, nature is a balance that man so easily disrupts thinking they are doing good.


 Hi again bigtree,
I am hoping you are a nice pleasant person that does not cause or stir up trouble.
If this is you then I am be behind you on what you are suffering and hopefully you can start the fight back of what by your admission seems an injustice.

Never live in fear from neighbours and if this happens never be afraid to ask others for help.
I am not saying you use violence or do anything stupid to get yourself into trouble but you have to fight for what seems to be a horrible experience you have been forced to live under.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...geons-seagulls-soiled-neighbours-washing.html

Take a look at this and maybe you should start a new thread and ask others their views.
I notice also when you ask others for help the niceness's of them soon disappears as most people in society are sheep who will cowl at the first sign of injustice or confrontation instead of helping.

I for one have lived all my life standing up for those who are picked on, abused, tormented, intimidated, scared, frightened and since my accident somehow this seems to have been heightened to what injustices people are suffering in this country alone.
I noticed once people on here read this in my thread about what I wrote the comments and banter soon stopped.


----------



## 96299

stealthmode said:


> This is what I like to call my Sparrow Hawk.
> She is very shy and elusive but I have got used to her around here and she has claimed this territory for herself so no others Sparrow Hawks are allowed near this area around my house.
> I have noticed birds are territorial and sparrow hawks are sole hunters and live alone. Yes you will see maybe two or three in a short space or strip of roadside but only if there is enough feeding to sustain them.
> 
> I also have other birds of prey and one family of Buzzards, three babies and mum and dad. These are fun and majestic.
> 
> I also noticed a thing with Crows that many people will not know and eventually i'll put it on here as it will be a pleasant surprise to what I have noticed.
> 
> Also I have had a little interbreeding amongst the chaffinches, yellow hammers and gold finches so it is weird to see a chaffinch with half the colourings and markings of a yellow hammer


Nice Kestrel Stealthmode, where are the Sparrowhawk pics?

Steve


----------



## JanHank

bigtree said:


> Impossible,they even lured one of our cats by feeding it,then when I asked where she was they told me they had gave her to the RSPCA.


* bigtree* Maybe its the cats that keep the birds away. Our little devil is very fond of mice and the occasional bird, usually a blue tit, great tit, or another colourful bird, sparrows, of which we have hundreds, she has no taste for.
*Stealthmode
*Today is the first time I have noticed your thread. Beautiful shots. We have most of the birds you show in our garden, no pheasants though. The other birds we have are not in the garden, but in the fields behind the house. Big birds, summer visitors -
Storks, Kites, Cranes and many of them (noisy beggars) somewhere on the forum there is a story about a baby swallow we saved. 
A few days ago the dogs woke me at 4 am for urgent reasons, whilst waiting for them to do what dogs have to do at 4 am  an owl flew so close to me, I aimed the torch and followed it, I couldn´t believe it when it flew towards me and turned its body in all direction as if it was showing me how gracefully it flew.
Love birds and animals, could never get fond of snakes though :frown2:
Please continue to show us your pictures and comments.
I think the other comments have probably stopped because they/we don´t want to interfere with your interesting thread.
Jan
P.S. Hans (my husband) thought it was a Kestrel.


----------



## bigtree

No amount of cats could keep the madwomans birds away,the owl thing is similar to what happened to me as well.One night there was quite a few of them in the trees in front of our house and one flew towards and hovered close in front of me as i was leaning out the window watching them.


----------



## JanHank

You misunderstand me, maybe its _your _cats that keep the* little *birds away from _your_ garden. Cats will have no effect on the bigger birds.


----------



## stealthmode

Chigman said:


> Nice Kestrel Stealthmode, where are the Sparrowhawk pics?
> 
> Steve


 opps, I'm on the floor, I think you noticed it is a Sparrow Hawk:wink2:


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> A few days ago the dogs woke me at 4 am for urgent reasons, whilst waiting for them to do what dogs have to do at 4 am  an owl flew so close to me, I aimed the torch and followed it, I couldn´t believe it when it flew towards me and turned its body in all direction as if it was showing me how gracefully it flew.
> Love birds and animals, could never get fond of snakes though :frown2:
> Please continue to show us your pictures and comments.
> I think the other comments have probably stopped because they/we don´t want to interfere with your interesting thread.
> Jan
> P.S. Hans (my husband) thought it was a Kestrel.


 I got over a fear of snakes some years back when I saw a female in the cage of a large pet shop just outside Cambridge which specialized in snakes.
I thought she was young and loved them so I asked her if I could watch but she insisted I came in the cage and wake up the sleeping snakes for feeding.
They were very slow and surprisingly very dry and soon my heart melted.
I have since had a large albino python round my neck, about 20 feet in length and I was only just able to hold it on my own.
I'll post a pic one day of said snake.

I have loved and watched out for animals all my life and this will never leave me or falter, even the ones that scare me or terrify me have my respect.


----------



## 96299

stealthmode said:


> opps, I'm on the floor, I think you noticed it is a Sparrow Hawk:wink2:


Just to clear things up and to stop any confusion, here is a male and female sparrowhawk...

As you can see, song thrush like markings on the breast of the Kestrel (your photos), and barred markings on the Sparrowhawk.

Just saying:wink2:


----------



## stealthmode

*Starlings*

These are my suddenly extended family of Starlings I ended up with this year.

I had two females who somehow got stuck here last season and never flew south with the rest of them.
I have a couple of trees and dikes (we call them ditches in Scotland) about 1000 metres from my house and this is as far as they will stray towards we as they prefer to keep away from my house and me.
It looks like they were not big enough or strong enough for the fly south last winter so stayed where they were born.
I kept feeding them all through last winter into spring this year and I could here the noise of the babies close-by this year so I knew these two had babies and nested near my house, turns out they nested in one of my apple trees right beside the gable end of my house.
Imagine my joy all this spring to be awoken to the sound of birds all around me as soon as the sun came up and all the different types of babies around me all trying to get there little stamp on life and the big wide world.
Some people complain about starlings as in they can be very noisy, but it's all part of mother nature and I have no problem with any bird or animal.


----------



## stealthmode

Chigman said:


> Just to clear things up and to stop any confusion, here is a male and female sparrowhawk...
> 
> As you can see, song thrush like markings on the breast of the Kestrel (your photos), and barred markings on the Sparrowhawk.
> 
> Just saying:wink2:


 Now you have me confused. When I first moved here the next day I saw what I automatically thought was a Common Kestrel sitting on my front garden fence looking in my living room window.
Then as time went by I was told it was a Sparrow Hawk.
I left it at this but I am NOT sure about her.
So is my bird a Kestrel or Sparrow Hawk?
The more I look, the more I think she may be a common Kestrel.


----------



## JanHank

Its a Kestral :smile2:.
Jan


----------



## 96299

It is most definitely a Kestrel, but are no way as common as they once were. She's a beauty Stealthmode ?


----------



## JanHank

Here´s a picture of what crows and starlings did to our garden while we were out shopping one day.
Snake in our garage, took a while to catch him because neither of us wanted to touch it, he moved so quickly.
The other one was a few days later, he was just about to enter the garage, I grabbed his tail and _flung_ him onto the grass. 
I know they are harmless, but not a cuddley creature in my book.
Jan


----------



## stealthmode

*Common Kestrel*



JanHank said:


> Its a Kestral :smile2:.
> Jan





Chigman said:


> It is most definitely a Kestrel, but are no way as common as they once were. She's a beauty Stealthmode ?


Wow, thank-you for this. She is definitely a beauty. I have been photographing her for a couple of years it looks like.
I have her hunting and also my female crow and her two babies are always on her case along with my family of Jackdaws but she just outflies them and if she wanted, they would be taken out if she actually had to.
My female crow has nested here since I moved in and every year she brings me her new babies right up to my back door.
I will post some images soon of my female crow and her brood but here are a few more of my now identified Kestrel.

She has a lovely look of teardrops on both eyes.
I see her very often but she always seem to know when I have no camera in my hand and this is when she lets me see her closely.

These images are also at the limit of any digital SLR 35mm at focal length and darkness. The images will look very grainy as the light diminishes with lots of artefacts showing but these are the only images I have of her at present so they are more for documenting than showing.
These are also hand-held and not tripod mounted with a massive 500mm lens.
Also they were on my old Nikon 80 body so the images are only 10Mbs as opposed to what I use now which is 24Mbs.


----------



## stealthmode

*Common Kestrel*

I will get some excellent images of this beautiful bird one day.
The days are also cold now so it is harder to sit outside.
When I finish my garage i'll be able to put in windows to let me photograph the birds from inside in the warmth.

The garage is also at the best place as it allows me to get closer to the birds in my trees without them taking flight. They watched all summer as I built it so are well used to it and I had a job with a flock of swallows who where determined they were going to use it as a rest and stop, inside on my rafters. The amount of times I have held my breath and not moved because they never saw me when they flew in.:surprise:
But what a beautiful bird close up and so elegant. I'd say the most friendly of all my birds as they did not fly away when I was wandering about right underneath them photographing them.


----------



## 96299

Lovely set of photos of your beauty Stealthmode. What a cracker she is ?


----------



## aldra

We live in the middle of a town

Our house is covered in Ivy 

We have a large colony of town sparrows
That's fine by us As they are a declining species in England 
We have a visiting sparrow hawk 

Blackbirds 
Collared doves

And that's about it

The sparrows are a belligerent species

Occasional robins, and now and again starlings 
We feed the sparrows, tons of birdseed and fat balls
When we are are away

We pay ourgrandson to feed them

We are happy to support a declining species in our towns

Our garden is alive with the little monsters

Aldra


----------



## stealthmode

aldra said:


> We live in the middle of a town
> 
> We have a visiting sparrow hawk
> 
> Aldra


 I see three different Sparrow hawks when my carers take me around the area, on two specific roads and hovering over the same ***** every time.
Every time we never seem to have my camera in their car but it will happen one day.
If the avatar is your dog then that is one handsome, healthy looking dog. It must be brilliant taking him everywhere you go and I bet he loves the countryside and running free.


----------



## stealthmode

*Swallows.*

I am still learning, or trying to learn the types of birds and their little quirks and when I first saw these little ones in droves about my house I took them for House Martins.:smile2:
I since discovered they are Swallows I hope.


----------



## stealthmode

*Swallows*

This little baby swallow was so inquisitive it was a joy to watch it getting fed.
You will notice the mother never lands and feeds them in flight.

I will also say their wingspan and look are very similar to a pipistrelle bats wing and look, especially the last image of these 4.


----------



## JanHank

Yes they are swallows, house martins have white faces and don´t have the long thin tail feathers the adult swallow has.
Jan

Oh! your last pictures are not there!!


----------



## JanHank

Last years babies in our front porch. Not too clear because it was taken through tripple glassing.


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> Last years babies in our front porch. Not too clear because it was taken through tripple glassing.


They are so lucky and for you to have them in your front porch is breath taking.
I have not put up any nests yet and seeing yours makes me want to put some up immediately.
My birds of prey here, quite a few are savage in terms of how they eat and I thought it better to let the birds do there own nests and shelters.
Unfortunately for me I have seen the raw survival of life among the bird world and I fear my birds of prey would be very happy if I start putting up nests.
I have already watched my now known Kestrel take an entire nest from my hedge and eat the chicks.
It was very hard to watch and not interfere so at the moment I will not put any up.


----------



## stealthmode

*Green woodpecker*

This little sod is so noisy at times and seems to have a bit of a temper.
His shriek I can hear from some distance away, across one of my back fields.
He is very inquisitive so I led him to some live ant hills and he went nuts over them. turns out this little blighter loves ants, ants and more ants.
I used a hose to flush some out of the concrete base and mr woodpecker was almost at my feet.
The apple tree he is on is as you can see on it's last legs and not worth saving as I will let the plum trees beside it take over the space.

This is a male European Green Woodpecker.
He has a red strip below his eye and following back from the bottom of his beak.
The female will only be black and not red under its eye.

People still believe they harm trees but this is not true as they only burrow and tap into dead wood or decaying wood as this is where grubs etc will be living.
So if they attack a tree it's only because the tree is on its way out.

They will tap or burrow into good bark but it does no long term harm that I know about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stop messing about with the Fauna and get your van sorted


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stop messing about with the Fauna and get your van sorted


*Kev *He said he´s finished it, told us he will be _poodling_ around the UK and venture further next year, keep up lad.
Ignor this bloke* Stealthmode* he has tunnel vision and there is always a motorhome at the end of the tunnel needing maintenance.
(Can we have another name to address you with _please_?)
We had wild mallards visit us every year when we lived in England, they used to bash on the french windows or go into the work shop to get Hans or walk into the kitchen demanding food, I had to chase them out of the kitchen, for obvious reasons. They had no fear of the 3 dogs, _dogs had to walk round ducks._ Their favourite food was Tesco Value bread, turned their nose up at my home made bread. 
I have another story about a baby swallow we saved and called him Lucky. Must find the photo´s first.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> *Kev *He said he´s finished it, told us he will be _poodling_ around the UK and venture further next year, keep up lad.
> Jan


You'll have to link to that one Jan, it was only a few days ago that parts arrived for the steering/suspension I've not seen any further posts, is MHF not sending updates of some threads again :roll:


----------



## JanHank

*Here´s Luckies story*

You can imagine the feeling when we returned from holiday and found a swallows nest at the back of the house. They had taken 9 attempt to build, each practice got a little larger until they finally made it.
One afternoon we discovered the nest on the ground with 4 babies scattered on the concrete, one was dead, 3 were just about alive.
We warmed them in our hands, Hans had saved an old sparrows nest (don´t know why, but good thing he had). We put the sparrows nest and as much of the swallows nest we could inside the basket Hans put a nail where the nest had been and hung the basket on it.
Next morning when the parent birds were not around, he took the basket down, only 1 was still alive so took out the dead ones and hung the basket up again.
The next few days were to say the least, nerve racking, I kept watch for the parent birds, they didn´t seem to be coming back, but then after a few more days I heard a baby bird screeching and one of the parents flew out of the basket. I ran to tell Hans and we danced around the garden shouting "He´s alive" if anyone had been watching they would think we´re barmy, they´d be right mind you, we get very excited after saving little creatures.
Well Lucky grew up and migrated with the rest of the swallows and we like to think the babies in the front porch are his.
Jan
P.S. The nest in the porch, Hans put the shelf underneath the nest the *swallows built,* we were´nt going to risk a repeat of the year before.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You'll have to link to that one Jan, it was only a few days ago that parts arrived for the steering/suspension I've not seen any further posts, is MHF not sending updates of some threads again :roll:


It was at the start of the thread Kev. 02/10/15 @ 11.14pm
It was only a short part of his post so you can be forgiven for missing it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, one line in an otherwise unrelated fred, no wonder me old peepers missed it, thanks Jan.

Glad you're on the road SM, are you able to drive it okay.


----------



## stealthmode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, one line in an otherwise unrelated fred, no wonder me old peepers missed it, thanks Jan.
> 
> Glad you're on the road SM, are you able to drive it okay.


 I have managed to get to Cambridge and back but still hard on my body so van is laid up again.
Seems any body motion takes it toll the next day and has me in a lot of pain.
I will look into finding a nice big comfy seat eventually.
I started a new thread as I have just noticed, sorry people, it's me getting forgetful what I'm doing on here.

My name is Robert. I'll see if I can change my forum name to make it easier.


----------



## stealthmode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stop messing about with the Fauna and get your van sorted


 I seem to have a slight problem of trying to get about in the van but this will get easier over time.
I have finished the work I set out to do apart from the drivers side top suspension arm but the power steering fluid was leaking from the hydraulic fluid pipes so just getting this sorted out. You guessed it, new pipes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

stealthmode said:


> I have managed to get to Cambridge and back but still hard on my body so van is laid up again.
> Seems any body motion takes it toll the next day and has me in a lot of pain.
> I will look into finding a nice big comfy seat eventually.
> I started a new thread as I have just noticed, sorry people, it's me getting forgetful what I'm doing on here.
> 
> My name is Robert. I'll see if I can change my forum name to make it easier.


My fault for skim reading Robert, not need to change your user name, just go to CP User control panel and put Robert in your signature, sorry it's taking a toll on your body, not sure I can even think of any suggestions, except they seem to use sheepskin in wheelchairs etc maybe a good one in the driving seat my help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How much/little mobility do you have Robert?


----------



## stealthmode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How much/little mobility do you have Robert?


It is what I suppose is classed as severe.
I'll message you a report as I still can't read what happened to me.


----------



## stealthmode

*Kestrel*

This is how bad images look when:
1. A tripod is meant to be used. Shake or blur on the image.
2. ISO level is so high it makes taking the image almost not worth it.

I am hand holding a massive 500mm lens which is meant to be tripod mounted. The problem with wildlife is it seems to know when you can't get to a tripod in time and shooting over a distance of 500meters or more causes artefacts and blurring. The Kestrel is about 800m away from me in these images.
I can get to about 1000meters before it gets to small and blurry to see.
I have pumped up the ISO level to the Max. at a shocking 25600.

I will take this back down to 1600 which will give me better crispness and not so blurry images.
These images were taken in low light and very long distance.

I also need to freeze the birds in flight which takes up to a 2/1000th of a second for tiny birds, which will then cause my f-number to get lower, or wide open aperture which means anything in front or behind the actual focus point will be blurry.
Shallow depth of field.

Instead of the camera showing an error or out of range, the ISO system will kick in to try and let you click the shutter but at a cost of quality and sharpness. (Camera set to Auto ISO)
I will set this back to a more acceptable level again which to me is a max of ISO 1600. Even though digital cameras can go way beyond this.
I can post the way ISO works in relation to shutter speed and aperture if anyone wants to know.
This will then let you have a base for every image you take and will give you control in what you are trying to achieve in an image.

These images are the worst you should ever let anyone see as long as you explain they are not of the quality and sharpness you would expect and are not for competitions or printing, but purely for documentary purposes.


----------



## JanHank

Lets not get too technical Robert, us gals can´t follow all that :nerd: 
Kev probably can´t either with his tunnel vision :grin2:

The pictures are lovely.

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Lets not get too technical Robert, us gals can´t follow all that :nerd:
> Kev probably can´t either with his tunnel vision :grin2:
> 
> The pictures are lovely.
> 
> Jan


That's not very nice, I would like to take better pics, I have a Canon 400d with a Canon 80-300mm lens, but it's on it's last legs, I covet Roberts 500mm lens.

I struggle getting decent shots much over 100yards.




























I used to have loads of wildlife shots, but never got around to backing them up, and I lost the lot when my puter went boobs up.


----------



## JanHank

Can you make `em a bit bigger Kev. >>
Very good pics.
How did you do that? everyone else sends little pictures I have to click on to make bigger.
The Gannet didn´t like the look of you. 

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Can you make `em a bit bigger Kev. >>
> Very good pics.
> How did you do that? everyone else sends little pictures I have to click on to make bigger.
> The Gannet didn´t like the look of you.
> 
> Jan


I just embed them straight from my Dropbox Jan, Not sure how to control the size on here, not too big though, I think others just do thumbnails.

Got loads of the splosion though


----------



## stealthmode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just embed them straight from my Dropbox Jan, Not sure how to control the size on here, not too big though, I think others just do thumbnails.
> 
> Got loads of the splosion though


 I hope you don't mind, I grabbed your image from your post and took it through Adobe Photoshop.
I have first taken the image size down to 1500 pixels from your original 3000+ pixels.
This has reduced your image from about 3Mb's down to about 1Mb.

I have then added gamma correction to the exposure. (Like adding contrast)
I then altered the overall lightness to give an aid to the eye to allow you to follow into the middle of the image. (Like the outer part of the image has been darkened to make it slightly less noticeable to let our eyes be drawn in quicker to the actual image of the Gannet.

Lastly I have increased your original sharpness taken by your camera and actually managed to increase it by 100% without it beginning to look false.

You will lastly notice the actual whiteness of the wings has lost some detail.
This is the exposure your camera has given which is slightly over-exposed of which there is no quick fix.

p.s. I don't think you need help with your image taking, only a bit of knowing how to take them to the next stage in a software program.
Try to think of any digital image as fluid until it is printed onto something.
Meaning any form of alteration or manipulation can be done.

The colour cast has come from your filter over your lens or simply from your lens. This is not an easy fix so try to see why this is happening, sometimes when a lens is dropped this will happen but if you only got the colour cast on a couple of images instead of every one then it's simply light and reflection causing it and not much you can do apart from using a polarizing filter over the lens at the point of shooting.


----------



## stealthmode

Here is your camera original for comparison and what I have done to optimise it in Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## JanHank

Wow! What a difference in the Gannet Robert.

Very interesting. You should start a thread on _how to take good photo´s and improve your digital pictures_. for those into photography.

There´s too much info for us to understand or obsorb as we only own Canon IXUS 100 15 & Canon Power shot G 16 and even these little cameras we don´t understand, we´re not in your league Robert.

Jan & Hans


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> Lets not get too technical Robert, us gals can´t follow all that :nerd:
> Kev probably can´t either with his tunnel vision :grin2:
> 
> The pictures are lovely.
> 
> Jan


 I will break it down to make it easy to follow:nerd:>

The higher the ISO the more an image will loose quality and sharpness.
Imagine less light when we see objects in outline and poor colour.

Cameras have a limit on light levels more restrictive than a human eye.
To compensate a camera can allow this to happen but still never match the level of humans eyes yet. (maybe in the future they will get better on this)

As a result the pixels fill what you can imagine is a grid.
The higher ISO will fill the grid but it will fill it by guessing somewhat of what the pixel beside it has gathered in information and replicate it as best it can. So you have the perfect exposed pixel, but the pixel next to it cannot get enough light so it compensates by guessing, based on an algorithm to fill in the pixel beside the good one.
By the time it has finished the image it has given an image that our human eyes can see is not good or even looks false.
Like the first image of the bird on the forest floor.
Also a tripod would have been better with an off camera shutter release.

Cameras have limits lower than the human eye at present so we see these high ISO images as faulty, blocky looking or to give it its technical name, Artefacts.


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> Wow! What a difference in the Gannet Robert.
> 
> Very interesting. You should start a thread on _how to take good photo´s and improve your digital pictures_. for those into photography.
> 
> There´s too much info for us to understand or obsorb as we only own Canon IXUS 100 15 & Canon Power shot G 16 and even these little cameras we don´t understand, we´re not in your league Robert.
> 
> Jan & Hans


 Okay , you have brought me back to reality:grin2:
I would prefer the Power shot over the IXUS but would not say no to either.
Both these camera will take amazing shots as you have proven here.
All I would do if I had them was try to start using low preset ISO.
Don't let the camera do this automatically.

I would like you to set both cameras at ISO 200.
This will make some shots out of range, but I want you to learn how to control this problem which in turn will give you very sharp and crisp images.

It will give you a longer exposure but vast image quality over say ISO1600

Because we are going for image quality, you are going to have to struggle with the annoyance of a tripod as much as possible.

You then cannot take some shots but don't let this bother you for a bit.

One last problem you cannot fix.
The 12.1Mpixel's is set.
When you get to 24Mpixels you have the image quality of old 35mm Transparency film.
Your lens is smaller than SLR so you have an instant disadvantage of image quality over a bigger lens taking in the same scene.

So low ISO and use a tripod and this will in effect give you a better quality image from your both cameras.


----------



## JanHank

If we lived nearer to each other Robert, I´d come over and give you a cuddle 0.

First of all we (Hans with his G16 and me with my little IXUS) must find out how to set the ISO on both cameras, we will have a look tomorrow, BUT will we still be able to use the camera on Automatic? I don´t suppose so. Are you going to teach us how to use manual focus? thats something I have never bothered with, too complicated I´ve always thought.
Its time to switch off now, but hope to see more from you tomorrow.
Good night.
Jan
P.S. In Germany so I am an hour ahead of you.


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> If we lived nearer to each other Robert, I´d come over and give you a cuddle 0.
> 
> First of all we (Hans with his G16 and me with my little IXUS) must find out how to set the ISO on both cameras, we will have a look tomorrow, BUT will we still be able to use the camera on Automatic? I don´t suppose so. Are you going to teach us how to use manual focus? thats something I have never bothered with, too complicated I´ve always thought.
> Its time to switch off now, but hope to see more from you tomorrow.
> Good night.
> Jan
> P.S. In Germany so I am an hour ahead of you.


 I will take you through your camera settings later.
By setting your ISO to a manual setting the camera can still remain on automatic settings for everything else.
Including auto-focus.

Each exposure will get worked out to give anything with-in the ISO 200 range I have asked you to do.
What I mean by out of range is the camera can only go to a min. number on f-stops and exposure.
The lower settting ISO number will mean the camera has to hold its lens open for longer to give the right amount of light exposure.
This will also mean if you need a high exposure of say 1/000th of a sec to freeze a waterfall or moving object, you may only get up to 1/250-1/500th of a sec on the exposure that the camera can work out on the 200 ISO setting.

If you have the setting at say 3200 ISO then it will take less light and allow a faster shutter speed but give you three times less sharpness to begin with before you even take the shot.


----------



## stealthmode

JanHank said:


> If we lived nearer to each other Robert, I´d come over and give you a cuddle 0.


 A handshake as I have so severe body damage even someone bumping into me sharply will put me on the ground or cause pain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks for taking the time to play with them, and while I can see improvements over the shots I posted Robert, they are no longer my pictures, they are now yours, I'm not into messing with them, other than perhaps cropping unwanted detail, as they are no longer a memory of what I took, just a computer recreation, also I really couldn't be bothered doing all that, I take a lot of pictures, if it's not to my liking I'll delete it.

I can see the attraction of taking a shot and making it better, but it's not for me, I liken it to a cover song, the lyrics and tune are pretty much bang on but it's not quite right, and prefer the original, however there are exceptions of course.


----------



## JanHank

Good morning Robert,
I am not sure if the others will like you taking up the space on this special thread of yours giving instructions on camera use/settings to me, they were all interested in your pictures.
Start a new thread as I suggested in the photography section where you have put your walk along the Thames.
I am printing everything you are telling me and making a folder.
Jan


----------



## aldra

I use my I pad

Good photos and available to immediately enhance etc 

Don't know if the are the worlds best

But they are good enough to viiew our birds

Mostly sparrows as we have Ivy clad walls in a town setting

Our visiting sparrowhawk
Who lesuirely consumes his prey in front of us and our resident blackbirds

Not a lot else as the sparrow colony is so belligerent
A robin or two

And the occasional bluetit 
Collered doves of course

And starlings 

Still the town sparrow is a dying species

So we do our bit 

Even paying our grandson to keep the feeders full in our absence

Sparrows are quite fun and the garden is alive with birds

Aldra


----------



## stealthmode

*The changing of the seasons*

The leaves have turned and dropped on a lot of the trees now and the birds are adjusting to the change as is normal for them.
My Kestrel is getting a bit braver than summer time.
I think because the leaves are gone she can see more through the trees.

As you can see the Kestrel has me in her sights and I knew she was looking right down my lens at me taking a picture of her.
I will have to put a hide in to allow me to get closer to the trees the birds around here use as even with the 500mm lens they are still too far away to fill the frame or give an ultra sharp image.


----------



## 96299

Still lovely shots though Robert. Cracking Female Kestrel, well done.:smile2:

Steve


----------



## stealthmode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks for taking the time to play with them, and while I can see improvements over the shots I posted Robert, they are no longer my pictures, they are now yours, I'm not into messing with them, other than perhaps cropping unwanted detail, as they are no longer a memory of what I took, just a computer recreation, also I really couldn't be bothered doing all that, I take a lot of pictures, if it's not to my liking I'll delete it.
> 
> I can see the attraction of taking a shot and making it better, but it's not for me, I liken it to a cover song, the lyrics and tune are pretty much bang on but it's not quite right, and prefer the original, however there are exceptions of course.


 I like this post as it gives a different view point on what people like.
For the private person or personal images this is great.
And yes, with digital, you just delete it if not to your liking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

stealthmode said:


> I like this post as it gives a different view point on what people like.
> For the private person or personal images this is great.
> And yes, with digital, you just delete it if not to your liking.


It doesn't mean I wouldn't like to take better original photographs though, Milky Way is my target but the bugger keeps moving > >


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It doesn't mean I wouldn't like to take better original photographs though, Milky Way is my target but the bugger keeps moving > >


The wrapper from a Mars bar is very photogenic, especially if it's empty and a bit crumpled.>


----------



## 96299

tugboat said:


> The wrapper from a Mars bar is very photogenic, especially if it's empty and a bit crumpled.>


As it goes, that's a good Topic !

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Last week I thought we had a woodpecker knocking, tap-tap--tap-tap.
No, it was a great tit trying to enlarge the hole on one of our blue tit boxes on the side of the house. Well in fact we discovered its either 2 great tits or 1 that want a summer residence as well as one for winter because 2 of the tit box holes were being enlarged. Yesterday Hans thought he would give him, or them, a bit of help, he took the boxes down, made the holes a bit bigger and put them back. At first light this moring I heard once again Tap-tap--tap-tap, I don´t think he or has tried it for size yet. :smile2:
Jan


----------



## stealthmode

I went off radar for a bit.
Changing suppliers and they managed to cut me off:crying:
came online today again and found these posts.
I am in stiches and can only add what a brilliant sense of humour you all have.>


----------



## 96299

Hi Robert, welcome back.

Hope you don't mind me posting these on your thread, but I thought they come out OK for bridge camera shots? well I was pleased with them anyhow.:smile2:

All (sooc) straight out of camera save for a bit of cropping.

The 3rd picture in of the Dunnock was a digital shot. I was well pleased with the result as there's quiet a bit of detail in the shot.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chigman said:


> Hi Robert, welcome back.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting these on your thread, but I thought they come out OK for bridge camera shots? well I was pleased with them anyhow.:smile2:
> 
> All (sooc) straight out of camera save for a bit of cropping.
> 
> The 3rd picture in of the Dunnock was a digital shot. I was well pleased with the result as there's quiet a bit of detail in the shot.
> 
> Steve


3rd Bird, I heard


----------



## stealthmode

Chigman said:


> Hi Robert, welcome back.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting these on your thread, but I thought they come out OK for bridge camera shots? well I was pleased with them anyhow.:smile2:


In my book they are worthy of going to print, (means magazine) and great backdrop which allows the viewer to focus entirely on the bird.
Also enough room for text to be added. Only thing we would have to do for print is make it darker as when it comes out it would be blown out in the lighter parts of the front chest feathers but the person using the image would do this automatically.
This part is in the bag but the next part is harder. Which magazine and how?
I leave you with this thought, you have been told it's good enough to go to print, and you have actually published it to the world via the internet. 
Be happy.

Millions upon millions of images are in databases where editors and publishers have access and they simply flit through them until they think the image will fill their page spread or story so getting picked this way is almost like winning the lottery. It is the old saying again and again in life. It's not what you know but who you know. An editor who could use the shots etc.

Bridge cameras are beautiful cameras, first years are allowed to use Nikon bridge and Sony bridge cameras.
Fixed lens cameras with zoom are what they actually are but as is happening the wheel in digital terms keeps getting reinvented to sell more to the masses.
A new concept or idea but as old as the hills itself.
Buzz words are just hype by children fresh out of uni who think they are clever by reinventing different ways to sell old ideas. I was one of those teaching these young minds to do this kind of thinking and reinventing, even when film cameras were still around.:frown2:
but I never came up with or liked the idea of calling it a BRIDGE CAMERA
Single lens
Fixed lens with zoom.
interchangeable lens.
So please can we just call it what it is, a fixed lens zoom camera.


----------



## greygit

Hello Robert, I have only just found your posts and can I say I have really enjoyed them. I too was raised in the country and only relatively recently moved back and like you felt the homecoming feeling. I have also been keen on photography for most of my adult life (which is a long time now) so again lots of enjoyment for me. I will defiantly be looking out for your posts in the future.
Greygit :grin2:


----------



## 96299

stealthmode said:


> In my book they are worthy of going to print, (means magazine) and great backdrop which allows the viewer to focus entirely on the bird.
> Also enough room for text to be added. Only thing we would have to do for print is make it darker as when it comes out it would be blown out in the lighter parts of the front chest feathers but the person using the image would do this automatically.
> This part is in the bag but the next part is harder. Which magazine and how?
> I leave you with this thought, you have been told it's good enough to go to print, and you have actually published it to the world via the internet.
> Be happy.
> 
> Millions upon millions of images are in databases where editors and publishers have access and they simply flit through them until they think the image will fill their page spread or story so getting picked this way is almost like winning the lottery. It is the old saying again and again in life. It's not what you know but who you know. An editor who could use the shots etc.
> 
> Bridge cameras are beautiful cameras, first years are allowed to use Nikon bridge and Sony bridge cameras.
> Fixed lens cameras with zoom are what they actually are but as is happening the wheel in digital terms keeps getting reinvented to sell more to the masses.
> A new concept or idea but as old as the hills itself.
> Buzz words are just hype by children fresh out of uni who think they are clever by reinventing different ways to sell old ideas. I was one of those teaching these young minds to do this kind of thinking and reinventing, even when film cameras were still around.:frown2:
> but I never came up with or liked the idea of calling it a BRIDGE CAMERA
> Single lens
> Fixed lens with zoom.
> interchangeable lens.
> So please can we just call it what it is, a fixed lens zoom camera.


Hi Robert and thanks for the kind words. I have not had my "fixed lens" :grin2: camera that long and as of yet not got fully to grips with it, but slowly and surely I think that I am getting there. I am a birder first and foremost, photography is a secondary thing to that. It's all about getting out there and enjoying it.:glasses2:

Steve


----------

